#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  Gravar memoriacflash

## aparecidodlneto

bom dia, sou novo no forum. queria saber se alguem podem ensinar a gravar a memoria fhash de uma loco m2. comprei ela porem veio sem gravar. tem como eu gravar essa memoria usando um usbtottl no note ligado na antena. se tiver qual programa usar e como fazer. obrigado e me desculpem se fiz algo de errado.

----------


## leosmendes

opa bom dia, como chegou nesta conclusão que ela veio sem gravar?

----------


## Carlosaps

Tem o programa TFTP. Dai vc baixa a última versão do firmware no site da ubiquiti e manda pelo tftp.
TFTP: http://www.3iii.dk/linux/dd-wrt/tftp2.exe
Se tiver dúvidas como proceder pergunte que explico.

----------


## aparecidodlneto

Bom dia amigo, demorei responder por que fiquei sem computador. /mais enfim eu realizei o procedimento mais chega em 87% ele da erro porem com o cmd aberto eu deixei pingando pra ver se estava tendo perca, mais nao ah perca. O que eu posso estar fazendo ?

----------

